

Monster.com Founder Starts Social Networking Site for the Dead - edw519
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/startups/news/2008/05/tributes

======
TrevorJ
Asmallworld.com may be an example of a very exclusive social network, but this
is getting ridiculous, you are telling me I have to actually die before I can
join this site?

